

Parsing Text with Scala - edw519
http://blog.xebia.com/2009/10/21/parsing-text-with-scala/

======
wooby
I started on a Lisp interpreter in Scala but only got as far as a prefix
notation/sexp parser: <http://gist.github.com/215712>

You can load it into the REPL with scala -i PNCalc.scala and try an expression
with PNCalc.test:

    
    
      scala> PNCalc.test("(+ (/ 3 1) (- 10 5))")
      Tree: ESum(List(EDiv(List(EValue(3.0), EValue(1.0))), ESubtract(List(EValue(10.0), EValue(5.0)))))
      Eval: 8.0
    

The Scala parsing stuff is really nice.

